
Why Have So Many People Never Heard of the MOVE Bombing? - luu
http://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2015/05/18/407665820/why-did-we-forget-the-move-bombing
======
BMarkmann
Not sure how this fits in with HN, but since it's here... there was a great
documentary made a couple years ago on the whole series of events that led up
to the final standoff and the aftermath:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119463/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119463/)

